# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Hội chợ thiết kế sáng tạo – in ấn 3d – quảng cáo – đèn led tại hàn quốc 11/2017

## toursxuyenviet008

*Vietpower – Kính mời Quý Doanh nghiệp tham dự:*
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH HỘI CHỢ THIẾT KẾ SÁNG TẠO – IN ẤN 3D – QUẢNG CÁO – ĐÈN LED TẠI HÀN QUỐC* 
*KOREA INTERNATIONAL SIGN & DESIGN SHOW ( KOSIGN) 2017*
_Thời gian_: 16-19/11/2017
_Địa điểm_: Coex Halls A, Seoul, Korea
Web : http://kosignkorea.com/

*HẠNG MỤC CHÍNH CỦA TRIỂN LÃM*
*Sign Industry - 3D Printing*

- In ấn kỹ thuật số 
Trung bình đến khổ lớn kỹ thuật số Máy in, Extra Large Format kỹ thuật số máy in, máy in phẳng, máy in kỹ thuật số, máy in kỹ thuật số Dệt may, máy tính để bàn máy in, máy in ảnh, máy in laser, máy in kỹ thuật số, phần mềm, Màn hình 
- Truyền thông và Ink 
Flex, màu Sheet, Banner, phim Back-lit, phim trong suốt, hình ảnh Banner, giấy in, giấy tổng hợp, thuốc nhuộm, bột màu, PET phim, dung môi 
- Sản xuất, Post-chế biến và thiết bị 
CNC khắc máy, máy cắt Laser, Bender, Molding, Hình thành, Phay, ép, sơn lỏng, sơn giải pháp, sơn phim, băng dính, băng hoàn thiện, Crane, Thang, Stain Gỡ, tời, khoan, làm sạch chất tẩy rửa, Các công cụ khác và Vật liệu 
- Hiển thị kỹ thuật số, đầu vào và thiết kế 
DID, Kiosk, màn hình LCD / PDP / Light Panel, Interactive Media, hiển thị S / W

*LED/Lighting*

- LED 
LED module, LED hữu cơ, Wafer, LED chip, tín hiệu giao thông, ứng dụng đèn LED loại, LED Đàn, LED Điểm Ban, đèn LED, Back Light, LED Sign, đèn LED chiếu sáng, đèn LED hiển thị Số, ô tô, đèn LED hiển thị toàn màu, đèn LED kiến trúc, Phụ kiện LED, Công nghệ Quy trình, phần mềm 
- Ánh sáng 
Màn hình LCD, PDP Panel, ánh sáng Panel, Công cụ chiếu sáng, máy tính Clip, chiếu sáng đặc biệt cho quảng cáo, hẹn giờ, Neon, vàng Cathode, ổn định, chuyển mạch, quang

*DigiSIGN*

- Signage kỹ thuật số 
DID (Thông tin kỹ thuật số hiển thị), màn hình LCD, PDP, đèn LED, videowall 
- KIOSK 
Màn hình cảm ứng, cảm ứng Màn hình, bàn phím, bàn phím, webcam cảm ứng Frontier 
- Touch Panel 
Khắc và Dụng cụ cầm tay, vẽ, chạm khắc, ép và Gắn kết, đóng gói, hàn




*CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT CHUYẾN CÔNG TÁC THÀNH CÔNG.*
*Quý khách quan tâm hãy giới thiệu đến bạn bè, cần tư vấn hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi*
Đơn vị tổ chức: Phòng triển lãm hội chợ Quốc tế - Vietpowertravel
Địa chỉ: Số 6, Mai Anh Tuấn, Hà Nội
Tel/ zalo: *Ms Phương 098 2288 183/ 0913 609 008*
Email: sale2_vpt@vietpowertravel.com
Yahoo/ Sky: sale2_vpt

----------

